# Bragging rights



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Since I am new to this sight just wanted to see what people had to say about some of my ice fishing catched


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Jim McElroy said:


> Since I am new to this sight just wanted to see what people had to say about some of my ice fishing catched
> View attachment 466724


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice one , wouldn’t take many of those size to make a meal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

*48 inch flat head 8 pound test *


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

snag said:


> Nice one , wouldn’t take many of those size to make a meal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


19 inch pymatuning


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

*pymatuning good day for me pic didn't do justice*


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Jim McElroy said:


> View attachment 466727
> *pymatuning good day for me pic didn't do justice*


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Jim McElroy said:


> View attachment 466737


Size 11 feet


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

That is a GIANT crappie! Great catch!


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

I get big crappie like that trolling skeeter.


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

crappieboo420 said:


> I get big crappie like that trolling skeeter.


It sure isn't the one u are holding


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Jim McElroy said:


> It sure isn't the one u are holding


Look at hand in mouth to fish then look at mine never heard any one catching 19 inch crappie there mabee 15 16 not 19


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Post one so we can see


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Hmmm


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Jim McElroy said:


> It sure isn't the one u are holding


Well thanks punk or do you go by your yard name?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Keep trollin trolllin trollin.....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Seems a bit fishy to me. I recall a couple of posts from some that were new to the site and went sideways soon.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Jim stop trolling or else it gets the hose. Does what it’s told. Puts the lotion in the basket Jim.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Beepum19 said:


> Jim stop trolling or else it gets the hose. Does what it’s told. Puts the lotion in the basket Jim.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Beepum19 said:


> Jim stop trolling or else it gets the hose. Does what it’s told. Puts the lotion in the basket Jim.


To me a discussion should be what ever somebody has to say I have jergens in my boat and my truck so happy spring every body crappie season hope I can see some 19 inch crappie from the dead sea aka Trump lake


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Jim McElroy said:


> To me a discussion should be what ever somebody has to say I have jergens in my boat and my truck so happy spring every body crappie season hope I can see some 19 inch crappie from the dead sea aka Trump lake


I call it fighting and fishing welcome to 2021


----------



## wilsoncastaway (Jun 18, 2012)

JamesF said:


> Seems a bit fishy to me. I recall a couple of posts from some that were new to the site and went sideways soon.


His new name is sideways guy lol and he is for sure


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

wilsoncastaway said:


> His new name is sideways guy lol and he is for sure


That's how iil eat my banana I like it


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Jim McElroy said:


> That's how iil eat my banana I like it


This post Wass intended for other people to show there catch so we can see the pefesctionalism Northeast Ohio has to offer United we stand divided we fall


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jim McElroy said:


> 19 inch pymatuning


Prolly should of layed it next to a tape measure 😂😂


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Prolly should of layed it next to a tape measure


Look at you drinking Brad’s Kool-Aid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

JIm your pro start fishing for money!!!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Man sometimes spell check needs to be used.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

A little punctuation also might let others know a poster might not be as ignorant/stupid as they seem. If you are going to troll, try to be smarter than a 4th grader.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

First time I have ever heard a dude brag about his abundance of lotion and banana eating skills! Haha


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> Look at you drinking Brad’s Kool-Aid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I koudnt halp it. He is rubing off on Mee.


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Your mom is ---------;;)) your dad is Joe Biden what does that make you? Didn't know I was in a English or spelling class go read some books because we know u are not fishing


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

If that were true it would mean my pops is the president!!! Being able to actually communicate does not mean I am in English class. What is wrong with reading? You might try it sometime. Your trolling might not be so juvenile. That means a child if you don't understand.


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Well we all what Hunter Biden is so do some research u ever hear of crack


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Jim McElroy said:


> Your mom is ---------;;)) your dad is Joe Biden what does that make you? Didn't know I was in a English or spelling class go read some books because we know u are not fishing


Fastwater: save us from ourselves 🙄


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ Guess Jim didn't read the 'No Political Posts' or 'name calling' TOS's either.
Done!!!


----------

